# More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

```
<p><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-18601" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/5ds3.jpg" alt="5ds3" width="500" height="355" /></p>
<p><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-18602" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/5ds2.jpg" alt="5ds2" width="500" height="273" /></p>
<p><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-18603" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/5ds1.jpg" alt="5ds1" width="500" height="346" /></p>
```


----------



## Pancho (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*

It looks like a 7DII without pop-up flash


----------



## zenja27 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*

5d3 copy/paste


----------



## docsmith (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*

I like how Canon is mostly standardizing their ergonomics. 

I does look like it is missing the AF area selection lever from the 7DII.


----------



## FEBS (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*

Indeed 5D3 copy. I'm missing the new focus mode selector on the backside like the 7D2 :'( (for so far I can see on the backside photo)


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*

It's like as if Canon have come to the end of the road on external design.
Amazing their design team haven't come up with some sort of clever new design or alternative design.
An odd extra a button or two seems to be it.
I don't have any great ideas how to improve it and a similar button layout helps me but I would have thought they'd have a team of designers.
They could be vulnerable to be wiped away someday by a radical redesign by some more radical company when sensor improvement reaches a limit where any improvement is only minimal.
The difference between 50MP and 75MP will probably harder to detect than 22MP to 50MP.


----------



## liv_img (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*

Shame not including the new AF selector of the 7D-II. Also it will be best to put some indication of the camera name on the top plate to recognize it in a backpack with another 5D-III: they are identical.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*

Sooo...what happened with the gold logo? Is the very first picture of the 5Ds fake or is the gold logo only on that model and not R?

Very important question - require answers!


----------



## drolo61 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*

I personally like "no radical changes" as intuitive handling is important for me


----------



## Machaon (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*



Hector1970 said:


> It's like as if Canon have come to the end of the road on external design.
> Amazing their design team haven't come up with some sort of clever new design or alternative design.
> An odd extra a button or two seems to be it.
> *I don't have any great ideas how to improve it and a similar button layout helps me...*



If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

They have pretty well thought-out ergonomics and their consistency allows us to migrate between bodies with little effort.

Any radical change would likely be a step, fall or plummet backwards. Why do change things for the sake of a gimmick unless there was some huge gain to be had?


----------



## torger (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*

Camera companies (except Sony?) are extremely conservative when it comes to changing camera operation and design for a good reason. When you use a camera a lot you start to get reflexes, and you would not be happy if buttons would move around between models. This is especially important to professional photographers that use it as a tool rather than seeing at as the latest trendy electronics thingy.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 5, 2015)

Makes sense for Canon to sit this sensor in exactly the same 5DIII body ( with the addition of the little Nikon / Pentax style finger groove running up the left hand side as you hold it). 

Once the initial flurry of interest and sales is over I don't expect Canon to sell very many of these, in the scheme of things.


----------



## JRS (Feb 5, 2015)

Where is the Direct Print button???


----------



## yeahyoung (Feb 5, 2015)

Where is the "5Ds" logo in golden font?


----------



## bostonpaper (Feb 5, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Makes sense for Canon to sit this sensor in exactly the same 5DIII body ( with the addition of the little Nikon / Pentax style finger groove running up the left hand side as you hold it).
> 
> Once the initial flurry of interest and sales is over I don't expect Canon to sell very many of these, in the scheme of things.



That improved resolution will sell, especially to many of us who have long wanted better-than-borderline ana log 35 mm film resolution, which is what the 20-25 MP sensors produce. I have 2 5D MkIIIs that will transform themselves into 5Ds Rs or 1 5Ds R and 1 5D MK IV. Canon has done its market research....


----------



## Rahul (Feb 5, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Makes sense for Canon to sit this sensor in exactly the same 5DIII body



+1. For Canon 5D3 users, and there are many out there, having a high MP camera with the same ergonomics makes a lot of sense. 



Sporgon said:


> Once the initial flurry of interest and sales is over I don't expect Canon to sell very many of these, in the scheme of things.



Why would you say that? I'm not trying to dive into the SoNikon Vs. Canon debate but wouldn't a higher MP / higher DR photograph be better.


----------



## zim (Feb 5, 2015)

yeahyoung said:


> Where is the "5Ds" logo in golden font?



I think that's the 'R' ver R for Red 

Looks like a photoshop'd 5D3 to me


----------



## djrocks66 (Feb 5, 2015)

I think the body and ergo's of these Canon cameras are great. I for one wouldn't want them to change that. One of the reasons I love Canon cameras is because they feel so good in the hand and the buttons are in the right places. For me at least.  I am hoping that this new sensor will compete with the Sony sensor as far as dynamic range.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*



Machaon said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> They have pretty well thought-out ergonomics and their consistency allows us to migrate between bodies with little effort.
> 
> Any radical change would likely be a step, fall or plummet backwards. Why do change things for the sake of a gimmick unless there was some huge gain to be had?


If it ain't broke, don't fix it was probably Microsofts philosphy and it allowed Apple to flourish. Now Apple have the same problem with it's user interface. It's hard to improve it without a radical change whereas Android probably has alot more scope to change gradually.
This is evolution I suppose. The dinosaurs were pretty happy they way things were at some point but the small furry animals adapted and modified to the changing world.
Usually we don't spot extinction coming until it's too late.


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*



Hector1970 said:


> Machaon said:
> 
> 
> > If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> ...



Just wondering. What camera are you using now? Do you use a 5D III/1Dx? If so, what controls would you like to have improved or different.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*



Hector1970 said:


> Machaon said:
> 
> 
> > If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> ...



It has to be a mad person who wants a radical ergonomics change in a Canon camera. Why not simply buy a Nikon or a Sony and see how you like the controls. 

Ergonomics simply make shooting comfortable and have no impact on the deliverable that is, the photograph. Would you like to shoot comfortably with a new Canon camera or try to learn a new UI just for the heck of it?

The comparison of Canon ergonomics with an Apple / MS is plain stupid. You might as well compare apples with oranges.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*



Hector1970 said:


> Machaon said:
> 
> 
> > If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> ...


I think you got that reversed with Microsoft and Apple. 
Why was Vista and 8.0 such a successful?

It is great that Canon has got the ergonomics right and is not making drastic changes. Now somebody can go from 760D, 70D, 7D2 and 5D(3,s) and feel at home.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*



Hector1970 said:


> Machaon said:
> 
> 
> > If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> ...


Not always true if we take your judgement to be the case then why have controls for driving remained largely unchanged since the 40s. The steering wheel, brake pedal, clutch pedal, brake (even electronic ones) are all in the same place and you can jump from car to car with little adjustment. 
Change should have a purpose not simply be for change sake that why simple design lasts the longest.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*



Hector1970 said:


> Usually we don't spot extinction coming until it's too late.



;D exactly, + 100!

Looking forward to get the same 50MP Sony sensor in a much smaller, mirrorless A7R II ... or A9, does not matter, what they call it. More important is functionality, performance and price ... Sony will probably be USD/€ 2,499 at launch and 1,999 ... come June. OH YES! 8)


----------



## Kit. (Feb 5, 2015)

No Dual Pixel CMOS AF?


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 5, 2015)

yeahyoung said:


> Where is the "5Ds" logo in golden font?



That was a rendering people used for blog posts and rumor posts. Not from Canon.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 5, 2015)

bostonpaper said:


> That improved resolution will sell, especially to many of us who have long wanted better-than-borderline ana log 35 mm film resolution, which is what the 20-25 MP sensors produce.



You are joking ? 35mm film producing the same image as a 20 -25 mp FF sensor ? If you are judging this from data you have been able to scan then you've been scanning grain, just like a guy who was on here recently claiming that his 35 mm film was scanning at 30 mp. 

Show me a 100% size enlargements of one of your 25 mp 35 mm film scans.

In real image resolution 35 mm film is equivalent to around 8 mp, if done well. Some of the later, finer grained emulsions can get you a little over 10 mp, but none of them can equal even a 12.7 mp 5D.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 5, 2015)

Kit. said:


> No Dual Pixel CMOS AF?



50MP DPAF supposedly extremely expensive process. Secondly, it's far more useful on the video side than stills, something this camera isn't built for.

You'll likely see DPAF on the upcoming 5D4 and most assuredly on the 1DX2, both of which will yield 4k video


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 5, 2015)

Rahul said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Once the initial flurry of interest and sales is over I don't expect Canon to sell very many of these, in the scheme of things.
> ...



Would higher mp be better ? No, not necessarily, at least not 50 over 20 because 20 allows for enormous resolution potential anyway. 

If this camera offers a leap forward in technology, then yes, sure it would be better, but if it is, I don't see that advantage lasting for very long once the 5DIV arrives. 

And if you are really wanting to print at 30" across @ 300 dpi you are going to be much better off with a medium format sensor anyway, due to the greater magnification at capture and smaller enlargement in post. 

I think it was DPR who demonstrated that on the 36 mp D800 and D800e you could only see any difference if you had not only absolute 100% technique but also had your lens aperture at its most resolving. So what is 50 mp going to be like ?

All I'm saying is that the vast majority of people will be better served by 5DIII, or, if this camera does offer an IQ leap, then the 5DIV when that arrives. Many will buy it just because it is higher mp, but _in the scheme of things_ I don't see it enjoying anything like the sales volume of the traditional 5 series.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Feb 5, 2015)

I would have liked a 3.5-4" rear screen. There appears to be plenty of room back there if you shrink down the buttons on the left a bit and perhaps move the more frequently used one to the right. It would really distinguish itself from a lot of other DSLR cameras including mirrorless that just can't go that big due to their limited size.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 5, 2015)

Exactly what I expected.

I see this as an opportunity build for Canon - a "one-off". They got a High MP sensor and put it into an existing package. Tweak the firmware to fit the sensor and get it out of development as response to the landscape and studio market.

Now they can get back to finalizing and rolling out the 5D4 for the wedding, portrait, sports folks - their top selling markets.

As for me - perfect. No change against the 5D3. And I can continue to use my growing pile of batteries.


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 5, 2015)

Speaking only about the 'hands and controls' for a moment -- I went from the 30D -> 7D -> 5DM3 & 7D11, and like the idea that the difference between the 7D was minimal and the 7D11 and 5DM3 are similar. It allows me to go from camera to camera without a lot of "Duh, which one is this in my hand" ... and because the controls remain similar - basically - it was / is an easy transition, especially from the 7D to the new 7D and 5D ... 

The interior changes -- if the changes link to the same controls and area, then the learning curve is less involved and more familiar. The internal changes are what they are, and I'd think (if you all are like me) once you set the basic features how you shoot, generally, and/or for specific projects, then the individual settings we control based on light and targets will still 'feel right' ... the AV, TV, or ISO which is what we modify most during an individual shooting phase.

So, my thoughts -- leave it like it is externally as much as possible - make the changes internally and use the features guide and setting guides before the shoot, then go to work with a comfortable camera in your hands. It's like a carpenter with an old, worn hammer or saw in his hands - 

It just "FEELS" right, like the tool has learned its lessons right along with the hands that guide it. I always feel like my tools learn right along with me, experienced tools in experienced hands make great projects - whether creating a beautiful image or molding a piece of furniture.

AND::: QUIT changing the batteries -- a heavier charge capacity, OK. But leave the size and shape alone so we can at least use our stock as back-up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## llocq (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*



zenja27 said:


> 5d3 copy/paste



+1

I was hoping at least for the new focus mode selector thingy on the back....  

Maybe they're saving it for the 5D MarkIV...the new "all around"...and let's hope its redesigned a bit...not that there is anything wrong with the current design of the 5D MarkIII but it's nice to see something a bit different with new bodies and not the same thing all over again..


----------



## Bruce Photography (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone see any mention of who makes the sensor? I'm sure there will be much discussion of this issue as one way to speculate on the suspected dynamic range of the sensor. I'm very surprised to see that Canon went the same way as Nikon did with the D800 and D800E with the cancellation type of non-aa filter. Why not go right to the D810 way of No AA filter which is what Nikon found was a superior way of getting rid of the AA filter. I know I like it on the D810.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 5, 2015)

Bruce Photography said:


> Anyone see any mention of who makes the sensor? I'm sure there will be much discussion of this issue as one way to speculate on the suspected dynamic range of the sensor. I'm very surprised to see that Canon went the same way as Nikon did with the D800 and D800E with the cancellation type of non-aa filter. Why not go right to the D810 way of No AA filter which is what Nikon found was a superior way of getting rid of the AA filter. I know I like it on the D810.



Even IF Sony produced the sensor, either their own design or Canon's, I dont think it would be Canon-like to flaunt that aspect. We will however likely know everything within 24 hours.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 5, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Even IF Sony produced the sensor, either their own design or Canon's, I dont think it would be Canon-like to flaunt that aspect. We will however likely know everything within 24 hours.



I agree with the first sentence, not so much the second. We almost certainly won't know definitively who produced the sensor until someone like chipworks dismantles one.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 5, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Even IF Sony produced the sensor, either their own design or Canon's, I dont think it would be Canon-like to flaunt that aspect. We will however likely know everything within 24 hours.
> ...



Perhaps. But at CP+, one of the first questions will be "Who's sensor is this? Who produced it?" So if not Friday, then next week at CP+. I don't see us waiting until a tear down happens


----------



## Eagle Eye (Feb 5, 2015)

Really, Canon? You build a "landscape" camera and don't include a built-in viewfinder cover?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 5, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Perhaps that will be asked, and perhaps it will be answered.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 5, 2015)

Eagle Eye said:


> Really, Canon? You build a "landscape" camera and don't include a built-in viewfinder cover?



That is what the shipping box is used for.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: More Images of the Canon EOS 5DS & 5DS R*



Hector1970 said:


> Machaon said:
> 
> 
> > If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> ...


Software is not a camera. I'd hate if my camera layout moved as much as software does.


----------

